# Any way of earning extra cash at home



## shazok247

Is it possible to find an extra source of income doing something productive while I am sitting at home in the evening.  I have searched and searched and everything out there seems to be some sort of scam or another.  I am not looking for the easy way out but with the way things are at the moment any extra cash coming into the house is a bonus for paying the mountain of bills that seem to be stacking up.  I am currently working full time and am also an Avon rep but the money coming in seems to just go straight back out the door again.  People just don’t have the money to spend anymore.  I am looking for something maybe computer based, such as data entry, transcription or report writing.  I’m not sure if things like these even exist because every advertisement I’ve seen on the internet seems to suggest that it is a lucrative money making business.  My only worry about these internet adverts is that they all ask for a starting up fee, obviously if I had a spare $50 - $100 lying around I wouldn’t need to look to make extra cash in the first place.  I can spend more time searching the web but I’m thinking that I am just going to be directed to the same sites over and over again.  Has anyone out there ever come across a legitimate advertisement for making extra much needed cash.  I would be presuming that anything that is legitimate would not be asking for a start up fee and if they were that genuine but needed money for tutorials that it could be arranged to be taken out of the first few pay checks made.  If I saw an advert that suggested such a situation I would be more than willing to sign up to it.  If anyone can help and give me any suggestions please do


----------



## Mommah

Well we could offer more advice if we knew your skill set.

For example...baby sitting?
Knitting baby blankets....making crafty things...etc etc.

Writing articles for papers.

Medical transcription

Blogging


----------



## legoman

i do online surveys and make a little extra per month


----------



## horusd

legoman said:


> i do *online surveys* and make a little extra per month


 
Interesting. You answer surveys or do you manage them?


----------



## HMC

A friend of a friend used to do typing at home for a local solicitor(s).  You could drop a note into some offices in your nearest town/city and see what happens.


----------



## shazok247

mommah, sent a mail.

I have tried the online surveys but there doesn't seem to be many offered out to me, what site do you use Legoman?


----------



## legoman

afaik its irishopinions and there are links to others from there.


----------



## RoyRover

Good list of ideas here:

http://www.moneymagpie.com/make-money/


----------



## beetlebum

Matched betting is an option, but make sure you completely understand it first before trying.

check out 
http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.php?t=325861
 gives a give a very good description on how it works,


----------



## STEINER

I fill out the odd online survey with irishopinions.  some are boring but some are interesting and the occasional 10euro tesco reward voucher is handy.


----------



## Baracuda

beetlebum said:


> Matched betting is an option, but make sure you completely understand it first before trying.
> 
> check out
> http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.php?t=325861
> gives a give a very good description on how it works,


Have you used this system and what are the returns per unit hour invested? I have heard of similar type systems but always doubted if they actually worked considering the effort invested


----------

